# Nikon D3100 Grainy Video



## bigmags14 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a Nikon D3100. Whenever I take a video, everything looks grainy. The only time I don't notice it is in bright sunlight, but even then the quality looks faded almost. It looks fine on the  camera screen, but on the computer it looks awful. No matter what iso i use it looks grainy. Even on 100 iso it looks grainy. I don't know what to do. Please Help! Here is a sample vid that I shot in a room that clearly had at least decent lighting. I was using iso 400, 1/30 shutter speed, f/3.5 and manual focus. I am using the kit 18-55mm lens.


----------



## bigmags14 (Feb 12, 2013)

Now that I look at the video on youtube, the grain is almost gone i guess. I view my videos on quick time player or the nikon nx2 thing. It looks grainy on there. Weird.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ikon-video-recording-question.html?highlight=


----------



## bigmags14 (Feb 12, 2013)

Didn't really solve anything. I decided to post it again with a better video. But in the last one you said I was shooting with a kit lens wide open, would that effect anything? And im using a sandisk class 10 card.


----------



## KmH (Feb 12, 2013)

Digital image don't have 'grain'.


----------



## TonysTouch (Feb 12, 2013)

At a shutter speed of 1/30, pretty much every moving object is going to blur, or everything if the camera is moving. At f/3.5 only a portion of the image is going to be in focus. The smaller your f/stop (larger aperture) the narrower you Depth Of Field (range if closest object in focus to farthest). If you want to improve this, set your f/stop to at least f/8 and shutter speed to at least 1/100. You will need more light to get decent results.


----------



## KmH (Feb 13, 2013)

1/30 is pretty slow for a shutter speed when making still images, but for video different concepts apply.

When considering depth of field, how far from the image sensor the point of focus is, is more important, or has more of an effect, than the lens aperture used.

An 18 mm lens set to f/3.4, mounted on a Nikon D3100, as focused 10 feet from the image sensor, has a total DoF that is almost 21 feet deep:






Add 5 feet to the focus point distance and the total DoF becomes almost 270 feet:


----------

